# From old to new



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

A slight overhaul of set ups and cant see me changing anytime soon, bit no one has said anything about adding to....

The old set up, not the greatest I know but it worked of a fashion, until it didn't. Still use the grinder for french press










Now the new, still not the greatest but amazed at the difference already










Gratuitous arty shot lol


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Nice one. Ace how the tamper fits in the mug tree.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice photos and lovely shallow depth of field.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

jimbow said:


> Nice photos and lovely shallow depth of field.


Many thanks, will try and put on my nifty fifty and get some more shallow dof shots that I love doing....that is after I stop using it


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Glad to see my old MC2 being put to good use! Lovely setup.

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Definitely made progress and progress is good!

Love the dark wood on the tamper also the photography skills!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

how would you guys rate the hasbean tamper... it seems to be priced decently enough!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Has Bean tamper seems reasonably priced.

I'm getting a new tamper by madebyknock http://www.madebyknock.com/.

Really nice chap who makes great tampers at great prices.

Even does VST tampers!


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Can only compare it to a Motta that I had for old machine 52mm and I hate to admit it but the Motta seems nicer in the hand with far more weight, the fit is nice though and it's good for price. Bought a VST so I may well get a 58.4 tamper eventually.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've ordered a 58.35mm 'simple' tamper from MadeByKnock to go with my new VST baskets. Looking forwards to giving it a go this weekend.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I'd be interested to know what they are like, at £26 they seem a bit too good to be true


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I know what you mean, but I've been emailing Peter from MBK this week and he's been really helpful. Regarding the 58.35mm tamper, the web page says this:



MadeByKnock said:


> 58.35mm beech and stainless steel tamper:
> 
> made to tolerances less than +/- 0.03 mm at scottish spring room temp. general paranoia means we measure each and every one before it leaves the building just in case corporate sabateurs have been in.


I'll definitely put a few photos up when I receive mine.


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> I'll definitely put a few photos up when I receive mine.


Look forward to seeing this when it arrives


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

That deal for tamper + vst at £49 is pretty sweet. Might get involved myself. Let us know if they're any good lookseehear!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

looks good... how critical is it - that it fit snuggly in the basket? right now I have a 57.5mm... When tamping.. I hate the circle that is left around the basket..

I might invest. Should I find myself investing in a vst basket..!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

For me the fit of the tamper is simply about a pleasant experience - the grinds up the sides of the basket really do not sit well with my slightly obsessive nature







However, I have read some people claiming an impact on the espresso with a higher extraction yield from a tamper just 0.4mm wider.


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I got the VST tamper above. Peter even hand delivered it to me as he was in Glasgow


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Is it a nice snug fit in the VST basket?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I went for the VST heft that feels fantastically weighty. It also fits beautifully. See pictures comparing nice short handled heft to old long handled cheap eBay tamper.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I got one of these http://www.cafe-kultur.com/tamper-torr/torr-metal/1968166

58.7mm convex base. http://www.cafe-kultur.com/tamper-torr/piston-teller/1963845

Fits the VST perfectly.

Also have a spare ''Hasbean Red'' handle http://www.cafe-kultur.com/tamper-torr/torr-metal/1968231 which I might fit one of these to http://www.cafe-kultur.com/tamper-torr/piston-teller/1963845

Hopefully can prove once and for all - convex versus flat - which is best.....


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

My Knock tamper arrived this morning!










Has a nice ripple in the top of the handle:










A nice weight too, without being too heavy:










Really snug fit in the basket. I like that the top of the base is nearly level with the rim:


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

And pretty much no grounds on the walls of the basket:


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

The VST heft looks great as does the coloured handled ones. Lookseehear, you MBK doesn't look too dissimilar to mine with exception to being that bit bigger, does look so much neater though.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

That does look good, how does it perform?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I love my madebyknock heft in the dark coco beech wood.

It fits so perfectly in the VST and the weight makes it so easy to apply consistent pressure.

Great improvement so far.


----------

